# Dremel collet removal???



## ed4copies (Jul 29, 2011)

Ideas??

Have the retaining nut off, but the collet is seated really well---I'd rather not break it with a pliers--any tricks I don't know about?

Dremel brand and battery power, if that matters.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jul 29, 2011)

Ed wrap the collet tightly with masking/painyrts tape to compress the jaws. then use the crook (round gripping part) of the pliers to work it loose. It's worked for me in the past.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ed:
Let is sit overnight with the collet facing up with a shot of Liquid Wrench or PB Blaster penetrating oil in the collet. In the morning, it'll slip right out. If it is really rusted in enough that PB doesn't completely loosen it, after it sits overnight, pull the collet end with hemostats.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks guys!!

It's not rusted at all--just tight--I think the WD40 might do it though.


----------



## ohiococonut (Jul 30, 2011)

Before you take a pair of pliers to it slip a bit back into the collet. It may prevent you from breaking off one of the jaws if you squeeze too tight.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 30, 2011)

Take a small skinny screw and stick it in the hole head first. You use the head of the screw to stick under the bottom of the collet then pull on the screw.


----------



## BKelley (Jul 30, 2011)

Ed,

If in doubt, use a larger hammer!!  Of course if you don't want to tear up the hammer, try a little WD-40 soak overnite.

Ben


----------



## KenV (Jul 30, 2011)

I have also used a light tap on the end of the collet with a plastic headed hammer to catch it loose,   

If it is a repeating issue --  replace the collet -- of if it is a problem with the socket, use the dremmel 3 jaw chuck to replace the collet.  The three jaw chuck replaces all the collet sizes.  

Usually a light application of lube and a cleaning takes care of the problem.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 30, 2011)

I used to put a drill bit back in (don't tighten) and rock it back and forth to
loosen the collet. But eventually I took Ken's advice.. get the keyless chuck
and ditch the collets altogether. The chuck is pretty cheap, maybe $7-8


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks to all!!!

I walked past a pair of lead snips (like very sharp wire cutter, made for stained glass artists), we have dozens that are not as sharp, they have been "not so gently" used.

So, inserted a bit to keep the jaws from bending, put lead snip as low as possible on the jaws and "pried" it up.  Even after getting it "free" initially, the jaws did not want to come out (no, it was not rusted), seems the collet itself is very slightly oversize.

But, it is out and the replacement is IN, and I thank everyone for the different ideas.  Always marvel at how many ways we can find to solve a problem----

THANKS!!!


----------



## TomW (Jul 30, 2011)

Replace with Foredom....life's too sort to fiddle with Dremel...

Tom


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 30, 2011)

TomW said:


> Replace with Foredom....life's too sort to fiddle with Dremel...
> 
> Tom



heh  ... Dawn bought a Paragrave.. foredom, schmoredom.. :tongue:


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 30, 2011)

Dremel is located in Racine, WI

But they are not a copier customer of mine, so I AM willing to CONSIDER others!!


----------



## TomW (Jul 30, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> TomW said:
> 
> 
> > Replace with Foredom....life's too sort to fiddle with Dremel...
> ...



Charlie,  I forgot that I also had a high speed tool.....

Tom


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 30, 2011)

Now you guys are just showing off :wink:


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ed :
Being made in Racine IS the problem! It's so cold there that when they make the collets there, that they expand and stick when exposed to "normal temps"! If they were made in South Georgia (currently 104 degrees and 95 percent humidity), we could ship them to the South entrance of hell's asphalted parking lot and they STILL wouldn't expand.

Tongue firmly embedded in cheek


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 30, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Ed :
> Being made in Racine IS the problem! It's so cold there that when they make the collets there, that they expand and stick when exposed to "normal temps"! If they were made in South Georgia (currently 104 degrees and 95 percent humidity), we could ship them to the South entrance of hell's asphalted parking lot and they STILL wouldn't expand.
> 
> Tongue firmly embedded in cheek



Congrats Andy!!!!

I will file this with your "disposal drum" thread---another one of your FINEST observations!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 30, 2011)

TomW said:


> Charlie,  I forgot that I also had a high speed tool.....



Yep .. looks just like the Paragrave. 
I have one too.


----------



## ossaguy (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow,they make one that turns at up to 500,000 rpms! That's amazing.I'd sure like to try one just to experience it.


Steve


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Steve.. have you ever had a tooth drilled?  That's just what these are, 
although they're modified. (don't need that angle to reach the back teeth)


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 31, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> Steve.. have you ever had a tooth drilled?  That's just what these are,
> although they're modified. (don't need that angle to reach the back teeth)



Thanks for that little mental pic Charlie. Now I am going to have "spine shimmies" all day!!!! 

BTW, I like your new avatar!! :biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 31, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> Steve.. have you ever had a tooth drilled?  That's just what these are,
> although they're modified. (don't need that angle to reach the back teeth)




I was doing okay until you said this... now my teeth ache remembering the feel and sound of the drills... :biggrin::laugh:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey .. at least it doesn't sound like snapping latex gloves..


----------

